# Statements



## emyandpotato

Anyone getting or got their child statemented? How do you go about it? Do I just ask the paediatrician?


----------



## mummy2o

For school/nursery? We did ours through DS pre-school as that was where was at the time, then they upgraded it when he started school. If your child doesn't currently go to any I would suggest phoning children services and asking for a special needs services and I suspect they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## emyandpotato

He's having an ongoing assessment through nursery lasting the year but we're moving areas after Christmas, right around the time of school application deadlines, and we don't know exactly what area we'll be in so I can't apply. Having a panic because he needs a school that is appropriate for his needs but we'll be amongst the last to apply so it's unlikely he'll get a first choice school. I thought if he got statemented earlier it might be easier to get him in to a school with a good SEN programme.


----------



## mummy2o

If its a mainstream with a SEN place you can still apply regardless, there aren't as many with assessment units around. I suspect your keeping him at the same nursery as that can delay the assessment if you change that. Also my son went to the regular local primary school for the KS1 and he managed just fine. He had a TA just for him. After KS1 they like to keep their SATs scores good so send special needs children to either a different school with an SEN attachment or to a special needs school. We went for the special needs school for children with autism as they seemed to be best suited for him. He loves it so far and its only been 3 weeks. So at this stage it isn't the end of the world, as you can fight for the school you wish for him to attend after you move and continue to do so even if you didn't get your first choice.


----------



## emyandpotato

mummy2o said:


> If its a mainstream with a SEN place you can still apply regardless, there aren't as many with assessment units around. I suspect your keeping him at the same nursery as that can delay the assessment if you change that. Also my son went to the regular local primary school for the KS1 and he managed just fine. He had a TA just for him. After KS1 they like to keep their SATs scores good so send special needs children to either a different school with an SEN attachment or to a special needs school. We went for the special needs school for children with autism as they seemed to be best suited for him. He loves it so far and its only been 3 weeks. So at this stage it isn't the end of the world, as you can fight for the school you wish for him to attend after you move and continue to do so even if you didn't get your first choice.

I can't keep him at the same nursery, it's three hours away! Really annoyed that just as he's starting to receive help we have to up and move and start over. It's not an ideal situation at all :nope:

Thank you for your help :flower:


----------



## mummy2o

I see. Sounds like a big move and it will be a different area dealing with it. Do you know what local authority you would be under? It might be worth giving them a ring and discussing your options with them, but unfortunately it doesn't sound like you'll get your statement done this year. However, since your son is a summer baby there is always this option. You can send him to nursery/pre-school next year, get his assessment done and start reception the following year. If he has global developmental delays it might give him some time to catch up. I know your able to start reception instead of year 1 as a friend of mine did this with her son whilst he was going through all her assessments with her own DS. He's now happy with his friends in year 3, although age wise he's suppose to be year 4. She stood up for him though to get him to start reception with his friends.


----------



## sequeena

We are just starting the process. His paediatrician is doing it. You can ask the council I believe.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi. My son is statemented. It took AGES. currently the law is changing the statement papers and my sons is moving over, I am currently studying the new change and it seems better in theory, but still very hard to prove you need.

The paediatrician has nothing to do with the legal side of applications of a statement, the power is not in their hands. The paediatrician can however be involved with writting a report on your child incl current and past history. In my opinion, the more reports you can get the better. Our first statement got turnt down and we came back with a vengeance. In many cases people go private, which is pricey, but gets you where you want. We had a private Occupational therapy report, Private SALT (speech and language) and also a private assessor evaluate how is autism affects him, compared to the measly NHS reports (actually this was the most valuable to me, over diagnosis and statement, very in depth report about my child as him not a NHS number) Anyway with all this and the educational physc report we asked again. The LEA have 6 weeks to decide to asses or not. If they decide yes they will come and see your child. This does not mean a statement, just that they will asses. If they decide to go for a statement the school setting and you should work together buidling reports (our final report was 2706 pages- I am not exaggerating) and we also used a top barrister with us too (I cant remember name of company- minds gone blank but they do free help too and are amazing- though they will only help if they believe you have a strong case)

personally, I would do most of it yourself. The reports are valued more. Give input and include diary of your daytoday life with him.

statements take time but also must not be rushed. I am unsure how the new change over works. I dont think it has changed much just yet.

My son has been mainstream since year R. He didnt get a statement till year 3. In that time I still got him what he needed at school with a bit of gentle pressure to the SENCO and headteacher, anything is possible with fight. He will be moving to secondary next year and is still Mainstream but the school has good links with SEN school and he will be able to liaise. 

Good luck and please ask if you have a question as used to work representing families for the council.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What does statementing mean?

A statement of special needs is a formal document detailing a child's learning difficulties and the help that will be given.

If your child needs help at school - beyond what their teachers can provide - a 'statement of special needs' will ensure they get the right help. A statement is only necessary if the school is unable to meet a child's needs on its own.

Only around 2 per cent of children need a statement. You shouldn't assume that because your child has special learning needs, that they necessarily need a statement.

How are statements given?

The first stage in the process is called a statutory assessment, which is carried out by the local authority. This is a detailed investigation into your child's learning needs. The school or a parent can ask for a statutory assessment. If a school asks for one, they must inform the parents.

After a request for an assessment, the local authority has six weeks to decide whether to go ahead. During this time it will seek the views of the parents and the school.

If an assessment is necessary, the local authority will then seek the views of:

your child's school
an educational psychologist
a doctor
social services (if your child is known to them)
the parents
You will be told within 12 weeks whether or not a statement will be made. If it is, you'll be shown a draft and asked for any comments.

If you disagree with the local authority's decision you can appeal - how to do this will be explained in the local authority's letter.

If a statement is made, it will be in six parts. These are:

Name and contact details of your child
Details of your child's SEN
What help your child should get, and learning goals
What part your child's school will play
Your child's non-educational needs
How these non-educational needs will be met

Also IPSEA is a brilliant website x


----------



## emyandpotato

sequeena said:


> We are just starting the process. His paediatrician is doing it. You can ask the council I believe.

His paed is doing it too, started at the beginning of the nursery term, I just wanted one ASAP really, but it looks like it won't be possible. SEN coordinator is calling me tomorrow to discuss it so fingers crossed we can sort it out so the assessment continues at his new nursery.


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks MF! His paed and nursery seem pretty certain he will be statemented, it's just a matter of when. Honestly if he isn't I don't know what we'll do because he simply won't cope in a mainstream school without his SALT and someone to help him out with basic communication. Like it literally wouldn't happen. We're very lucky at the moment that the TA in nursery spends so long with him but that may well not be the case next year without a statement and that's really scary.


----------



## RachA

It's not possible to get one ASAP as there are statutory guidelines/deadlines. I don't know about the new process but the old one was around 20-26 weeks. 
It's also not usual to have a statement in place before they start school. 
We have received Esther's draft statement and just sent it back saying we agreed with it-her official process started at the end of April but we spent at least 6 months before that pulling all the information together. 

Again I don't know about the new ones but on Esther's we've stated what school we want her to attend. As it happens the mainstream school we put her down for anyway is that one we want her to go to with the 1:1 help. However if it wasn't then with the statement we could of changed the school and they would of had to of accepted her. 

If I was in your situation then I would apply for the school place you would send Rory to if there weren't any issues and then get the ball rolling with the help if the nursery etc once you have moved. 
Any school worth their salt will put help in place regardless of the statement. Esther's school employed a 1:1 for her-full time-even though there were major reservations about her getting a statement (she is undiagnosed and doesn't follow any of the normal patterns for being delayed). 

Also, I don't know where Rory is at but at his age Esther had just 5 words (3 spoken and 2 signs) and almost zero understanding. Now her understanding is really good and she can repeat most words but she can't say clear sentences of more than 5 words. She was really lucky to get the statement as she was starting school as in our area most don't get them until part way through the first year of school.


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks! That's very helpful. I was totally ignorant about the process so it helps to have some clarity on how it works. Rory has a few more words- maybe 20?- but it has all happened in the past few months- he's gone from silence to babbling and trying to talk all at once. Most of what he says is gobbledegook though and he really struggles for even his basic needs to be understood, even by me. I would say his understanding is reasonable- about a year behind, as he is in most things, but you know, decent. Speech therapist disagrees.


----------



## RachA

What does the speech therapist think? 

It is really hard when you don't know how things work. I was really fortunate that E's 1:1 at Playschool was amazing and did all the pushing for everything. 
E's assessed at about 18 months behind in her speech and understanding and 12 months behind with motor and social skills. Part of me disgrees as most nearly 4 year olds talk properly and E is nowhere near that. However when you see them do the tests and mark the tick boxes you can see where they get the results from.


----------



## emyandpotato

RachA said:


> What does the speech therapist think?
> 
> It is really hard when you don't know how things work. I was really fortunate that E's 1:1 at Playschool was amazing and did all the pushing for everything.
> E's assessed at about 18 months behind in her speech and understanding and 12 months behind with motor and social skills. Part of me disgrees as most nearly 4 year olds talk properly and E is nowhere near that. However when you see them do the tests and mark the tick boxes you can see where they get the results from.

She says he doesn't understand things. But I think although he certainly has limited understanding it's due to the general lack of communication not due to an overall intelligence issue which I think she hinted at. Of course I may be wrong but that is my instinct. 

Rory sounds quite similar to Esther, though perhaps slightly further in speech as of late. I think he's about a year behind overall, and a good 18 months in speech. His nursery assessments put him at a lower developmental age but I put that down to ticking boxes and certain criteria.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yes, it does take about 6mths if it goes smoothly. 

My son also started without one. Schools have a sEN budget that they can use. Your son can have help etc without a statement x


----------



## RachA

The school have to pay for the first 17 hours of support out if their own budget therefore a statement will really only be issued if the child needs over 17 hours. 

I think what makes it hard for you is that you are moving. 
I round speak to someone at his pre-school to see if the ball can be started moving. And question the LA about what happens about the names school on the statement if you move.


----------



## RachA

emyandpotato said:


> RachA said:
> 
> 
> What does the speech therapist think?
> 
> It is really hard when you don't know how things work. I was really fortunate that E's 1:1 at Playschool was amazing and did all the pushing for everything.
> E's assessed at about 18 months behind in her speech and understanding and 12 months behind with motor and social skills. Part of me disgrees as most nearly 4 year olds talk properly and E is nowhere near that. However when you see them do the tests and mark the tick boxes you can see where they get the results from.
> 
> She says he doesn't understand things. But I think although he certainly has limited understanding it's due to the general lack of communication not due to an overall intelligence issue which I think she hinted at. Of course I may be wrong but that is my instinct.
> 
> Rory sounds quite similar to Esther, though perhaps slightly further in speech as of late. I think he's about a year behind overall, and a good 18 months in speech. His nursery assessments put him at a lower developmental age but I put that down to ticking boxes and certain criteria.Click to expand...

It can be quite interesting assessing your own child once you have more ideas of what the SALT etc look for. Esther's understanding is much better if she has visual clues. Take those away and even now she struggles. At 2 & 3 I assumed she understood a lot but when we were forced to not use gestures etc then it was really obvious she didn't.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Write a list of what he needs, what he currently gets and what he needs but can not get.


----------



## sam2eb

My son got a place in a special needs nursery before he was statemented. Might that be an option?


----------

